# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Square Lady's Screengrabs ['Enders]

## squarelady

Right, opened up a new thread for this!   :Cheer:  I _only_ do Eastenders/Eastenders related programmes. I might not be able to do all of them straight away. If it's past episodes then I have alot on my computer dating back to Den's death, if it's from this week I don't do them till tonight/over the weekend if I'm not too busy. Most of the screengrabs I have at the moment centre around the following characters - Johnny, Tina, Ruby, Chrissie, Jake, Danny, Kat, Leo and Demi. There are a few exceptions! If in doubt just ask! 

I don't mind people using the screengrabs to make fanart but if you want to post them on another messageboard/website I'd rather you contact me first. If it's a messageboard I don't mind but I'd rather post them myself!  :Big Grin:  

I hope they are okay and if you've got any questons you can leave them in this topic and I'll try and answer them. Feel free to request any screengrabs here too!

----------


## squarelady

*Amber's Request - Jake & Chrissie @ Chrissie's Birthday Party*

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

Hope they were what you were looking for! xx

----------


## Treacle

Yay  :Smile:  Do you want to repost the ones you posted in the other thread? I'll try copying the links over if you want.

----------


## Layne

Thanks! Do you mind if i use a few chicken??? For a banna?
xxx

----------


## squarelady

WQ - I'll wait to see if anyone requests them and then if they do I'll repost. 
Layne- Yer, course you can! Anyone is welcome to use them in banners/icons just so long as I'm remembered! lol

----------


## [email protected]

> Right, opened up a new thread for this!   I _only_ do Eastenders/Eastenders related programmes. I might not be able to do all of them straight away. If it's past episodes then I have alot on my computer dating back to Den's death, if it's from this week I don't do them till tonight/over the weekend if I'm not too busy. Most of the screengrabs I have at the moment centre around the following characters - Johnny, Tina, Ruby, Chrissie, Jake, Danny, Kat, Leo and Demi. There are a few exceptions! If in doubt just ask! 
> 
> I don't mind people using the screengrabs to make fanart but if you want to post them on another messageboard/website I'd rather you contact me first. If it's a messageboard I don't mind but I'd rather post them myself!  
> 
> I hope they are okay and if you've got any questons you can leave them in this topic and I'll try and answer them. Feel free to request any screengrabs here too!



*Hiya could you put so demi and leo screen grabs on please. And some kat and alfie if you have got them?

Thank you*

----------


## Amber

Awwwww! Thanks babe! I can't stop looking at them  :Wub: 
Thank God for bringing your fab screen grabs into the world!

----------


## squarelady

Amber - It's my pleasure
[email protected] - I'm not sure how many Kat and Alfie grabs I have, I'll have to have a look for you. I've got some older ones!

----------


## squarelady

*[email protected] request - Leo & Demi*

----------


## squarelady

I don't have anymore but I'll let you know if I do any! Hope they are okay!  :Big Grin:  xx

----------


## squarelady

*[email protected] request - Kat & Alfie*

I don't have very many of these. The only ones I have are from scenes that were shown on the Eastenders A - Z programme.

----------


## squarelady

Hope they're okay! xx

----------


## [email protected]

Thanks for the screen grabs there great   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## squarelady

I've screengrabs of all of the following - let me know if you want any and I'll post them. The ones in bold are already post in this topic :-

*Den & Angie - Eastenders A-Z*
Kat Slater - Eastenders A-Z
David Wicks - Eastenders A-Z

The New Moons Eastenders Revealed

Kat & Dennis's snog
*Jake & Danny fight*
Jake, Danny & Alfie - The Aftermath of Andy's Murder 
Danny Leaves
Stacey & Ruby - Drunk in Johnny's office 
*Stacey & Ruby - Ruby finds out the truth*
Chrissie finds the doorstop
*Chrissie's birthday party*
Jake apologies for the doorman
Ruby's Arrival
Ruby & Danny - The night Ruby arrived
Ruby & Johnny - Johnny's Ill
Ruby & Tina - The truth about Johnny & Tina 
Ruby & Johnny - The truth about the fire 
*Demi & Alesha's big day*

Joel Beckett - The Office Christmas Special
Joel Beckett - 'This Morning' interview

This list is being updated

----------


## Layne

Could you please do the Jake and Danny fighting and the Den and Angie ones?Please thanks chic   :Wub:  
luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## squarelady

**Fanatic*Loves Dennis* request - Jake & Danny fighting*

I thought I had more than this but I've only got four sorry!

----------


## squarelady

**Fanatic*Loves Dennis* request - Den & Angie -Eastenders A-Z*





Sorry there aren't many! xx

----------


## [email protected]

Please could i have some screengrabs of Stacey stater and ruby allen.
PLease
Luv [email protected]!E 
XXXXXXXXX
_______________________________________________

----------


## squarelady

> Please could i have some screengrabs of Stacey stater and ruby allen.
> PLease
> Luv [email protected]!E 
> XXXXXXXXX
> _______________________________________________


Here you go, from when Ruby found out about Johnny and Tina  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

> Please could i have some screengrabs of Stacey stater and ruby allen.
> PLease
> Luv [email protected]!E 
> XXXXXXXXX
> _______________________________________________


Here you go, from when Ruby found out about Johnny and Tina  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

Hope they're okay.

----------


## Treacle

I love these, thanks. 

I'll have to cap some episodes in the future at some point. At the moment I'm hoping to get more EastEnders Revealed's done.

----------


## squarelady

> I love these, thanks. 
> 
> I'll have to cap some episodes in the future at some point. At the moment I'm hoping to get more EastEnders Revealed's done.


It's really time consuming. I've been doing grabs from this week for my other messageboard and it's taken me about an hour and a half to get to tonights episode but you can get some gorgeous pictures from it!  :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

Once you've done them for one, you can just use the links though. It's murder uploading everything though. I love seeing what grabs I've taken but I get peeved when I have to upload them all. I normally use www.imageshack.us and I forgot what I've actually uploaded so far.

----------


## squarelady

> Once you've done them for one, you can just use the links though. It's murder uploading everything though. I love seeing what grabs I've taken but I get peeved when I have to upload them all. I normally use www.imageshack.us and I forgot what I've actually uploaded so far.


I use Photobucket but there is a limit to how much you can upload on your account, hence I have about forty accounts with them! LOL

----------


## Treacle

LOL  :Smile:  I tried them but couldn't be bothered registering.

----------


## BlackKat

> Joel Beckett - 'This Morning' interview


Can you post the ones from This Morning please.  :Bow:   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I have his interview on video tape. I wish I could get it onto my computer.

----------


## BlackKat

I missed the interview. I had to go to school, and didn't know he was going to be on it so I didn't record it. Ah, well, what can you do.

----------


## Treacle

I don't think he said an awful lot.

----------


## squarelady

> Can you post the ones from This Morning please.


Here you go!  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

I realise they are all nearly exactly the same but he's too gorgeous!  :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

> I realise they are all nearly exactly the same but he's too gorgeous!


The only problem is, he's refused to do any topless scenes!

----------


## squarelady

> The only problem is, he's refused to do any topless scenes!


Who needs topless Jake! I've got topless screengrabs of Joel from 'The Office' Christmas special. Do you want me to post?

----------


## Treacle

Oh yes please.

----------


## squarelady

Taken from 'The Office' Christmas specials this is Joel Beckett as Lee lounging in the sun! *sighs*

----------


## Treacle

Wow! Those are great  :Big Grin:  Mind if I save a few to my computer?

----------


## squarelady

> Wow! Those are great  Mind if I save a few to my computer?


No, course not! You're welcome too! Eventually (after my exams) I might get time to do some more because there was another scenes where he was wearing shorts!   :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

Good luck with your exams.

----------


## squarelady

> Good luck with your exams.


Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Doesn't he look hot topless, eh? lol :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

> Doesn't he look hot topless, eh? lol


Very! *swoons*  :Wub:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Very! *swoons*


Lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## ameliauk1

> Who needs topless Jake! I've got topless screengrabs of Joel from 'The Office' Christmas special. Do you want me to post?


  :Wub:   :Heart:   :Wub:   :Heart:   wowie!!! lol 


amelia
xxxxx

----------


## [email protected]

Thanks for those other great screen grabs please could i have these one now please:

Stacey & Ruby - Drunk in Johnny's office 

Ruby & Tina - The truth about Johnny & Tina 

Ruby & Johnny - The truth about the fire 

Kat Slater - Eastenders A-Z

The New Moons Eastenders Revealed

If you could get me them that would be great

thank you 
LUv [email protected]!E

----------


## squarelady

I'm sorry I can't post all of them. I've got so many but here are just a few from each episode you requested!  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

^ Love this picture!

----------


## squarelady



----------


## BlackKat

> 



Got to say, I am liking the open collar look. He should do that more often. You know, when he's not doing the topless look. Because...  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

Hope they are okay for you!  :Big Grin:  xx

----------


## squarelady

> Got to say, I am liking the open collar look. He should do that more often. You know, when he's not doing the topless look. Because...


*nods* totally agree!  :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

There are loads of pics from the New Moons Revealed in the EE Revealed thread over in EastEnders general if you want to look at them.

Great pics thanks squarelady  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> There are loads of pics from the New Moons Revealed in the EE Revealed thread over in EastEnders general if you want to look at them.
> 
> Great pics thanks squarelady


That's alright! I don't mind doing them at all, it's my pleasure!  :Big Grin:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Sqaure Lady,You Are Absolutely The Best,I Love All The Pictures!!!!!
Do You Mind If I Print Them Out,Because I Have A Sort Of An EastEndeRs ScrapBOok?????
I Am Loving The Jake Moon Pictures Where He Has No Shirt On,And The Open Shirt Look Is Also Ver Very Hot :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:  !!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

No course not! I'm sure they'll look cool in your scrap book!  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Hot.. *comes out of dream* so how do you get screen grabs?

----------


## squarelady

> Hot.. *comes out of dream* so how do you get screen grabs?


I record the Eastenders episodes on DVD and then use Power DVD on my computer.

----------


## [email protected]

thanks for the screen grabs there great. thankssssssssssss

Have you got screens grabs from last week when Kat was talking to alfie again for the first time since she left?

if you havent it doesnt matter 
thanks any way
LUv [email protected]!E

----------


## squarelady

> Have you got screens grabs from last week when Kat was talking to alfie again for the first time since she left?


Yep, here you go!  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

There you go!  :Big Grin:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> No course not! I'm sure they'll look cool in your scrap book!


Hiya!!!!!
Alright,Thanks Babes,You Have Made My Day!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

WOW!! Thanks!! They look brilliant!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## [email protected]

wow thanks

what other screen grabs have you got??????

----------


## Layne

Hiya, Lexie babes they are fab!!! Its just like re-watching the Episodes!!!
Do you have/ could you do some scrren grabs from the Christmas Eppi
Dennis and Sharon, chrissie den zoe
Thanks!
Don't matter if ya can't
Layne
x x x

----------


## squarelady

I haven't got any caps of the Christmas episodes yet. Because I'm doing exams at the moment I haven't got alot of time to do them but after exams are finished I can do more requests!  :Big Grin: 

[email protected] - What are you looking for?

melanielovesdennisrickman - Glad I could help!  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> I haven't got any caps of the Christmas episodes yet. Because I'm doing exams at the moment I haven't got alot of time to do them but after exams are finished I can do more requests! 
> 
> [email protected] - What are you looking for?
> 
> melanielovesdennisrickman - Glad I could help!



Nothing in perticular, i just wondered what you had got thats all, Square lady do you know how to put animation onto your banners using Paintshop pro? if not no probs its just ive asked alot of people and no one has helped

LUv [email protected]!E
..x.x.x.x.x.x.

----------


## squarelady

Do you mean like BlackKat's banners? No, I've got no idea but I'd love to know!

----------


## Amber

Hi again!
Have you got any screen grabs of Jake & Chrissie:
1. The night after her birthday party when she snapped at him (she got the necklace from Den in the post)
2. When he went up to fix the plumbing or something and Chrissie laughed at him when he got water from the taps sprayed all over him. (Sorry if that was a rubbish description! I can only remember it vaguely)

Thanks babe  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

> Hi again!
> Have you got any screen grabs of Jake & Chrissie:
> 1. The night after her birthday party when she snapped at him (she got the necklace from Den in the post)
> 2. When he went up to fix the plumbing or something and Chrissie laughed at him when he got water from the taps sprayed all over him. (Sorry if that was a rubbish description! I can only remember it vaguely)
> 
> Thanks babe


I've just thought of another one lol!
have you got any screen grabs of Jake and Danny on the bridge (after Andy's death) because that was so sweet  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

I'll do the other requests soon...

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

I will get round to doing the other requests but as I said, because of my exams they won't be immediately!

----------


## Amber

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> I will get round to doing the other requests but as I said, because of my exams they won't be immediately!


Oh don't worry about it. Just do what you can, when you can do it. Make them wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

hi can you do a shannis one

----------


## squarelady

I can do some Shannis screengrabs if that's what you mean but they'll be a delay

----------


## Amber

Can you do some screengrabs of Jakey boy from today's episode please  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Can you do some screengrabs of Jakey boy from today's episode please


Not for a month, because of my exams everything will be delayed because I've got to revise. Even if I didn't have exams I only grab at the end of each week (Friday Night) sorry! - want to piccies too!   :Crying:

----------


## squarelady

For Walfrod Queen - 


^ Then! ^

*removed*
^^ Now (May 2005) ^^ - He's pulling a funny face in the picture. I have got a better one but I've got to find it! 

(I'm not too sure if we're allowed to post pictures of ourselves on the boards so if it's inappropriate you can remove it but I post them on my other messageboard so I don't mind people here seeing them!  :Big Grin: )

_ETA - This is the *better* publicity piccie!

_

----------


## Treacle

> For Walfrod Queen - 
> 
> 
> ^ Then! ^
> 
> 
> ^^ Now (May 2005) ^^ - He's pulling a funny face in the picture. I have got a better one but I've got to find it! 
> 
> (I'm not too sure if we're allowed to post pictures of ourselves on the boards so if it's inappropriate you can remove it but I post them on my other messageboard so I don't mind people here seeing them! )
> ...


Oh it's okay, I'll take the blame if you're not allowed lol.
He hasn't really changed much has he? He just looks a little bit older. I must admit I preferred him in EastEnders but I'm still lusting after him now  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

It's okay, now you've seen it I'll remove the picture! *sneaky I know but I wasn't too sure if allowed!* He has aged but he's still looking gorgeous!

----------


## Treacle

I've removed it too  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

> I've removed it too


Thank You!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectricToes

He's alright...

----------


## Treacle

Looking a bit rough around the edges now though.

----------


## ElectricToes

Nowt wrong with a bit of rough...

----------


## Treacle

> Nowt wrong with a bit of rough...

----------


## ElectricToes

What you gigglin' at?

----------


## Treacle

You saying there's nothing wrong with a birra rough!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectricToes

There ain't!

----------


## Treacle

> There ain't!


I agree, so do you hope you end up with a bit of rough then? 
I wouldn't say that's what my husband is, well, he is and he isn't. I can't explain it.

----------


## ElectricToes

Well I ain't sayin' either way, we'll just wait an see!

----------


## Treacle

> Well I ain't sayin' either way, we'll just wait an see!


I hope I'll be invited to the wedding  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectricToes

If ya like  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

It'll be a laugh because you and Lex are crazy.

----------


## ElectricToes

Lol, we're worse when we're together...like out and about...

----------


## Treacle

I'm defo coming  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectricToes

:Lol:  Cool!

I'm goin to get a DVD and go for a lie down, I'm well knackered...

----------


## Amber

> 


That one is fab! What fonts did you use if you don't mind me asking again?
 :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> That one is fab! What fonts did you use if you don't mind me asking again?


The D and W I can't remember but the other font is Silkscreen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Its not Silkscreen :P its 0b4_24. The one on your Jake&Chrissie banner is Silkscreen.

----------


## squarelady

> Its not Silkscreen :P its 0b4_24. The one on your Jake&Chrissie banner is Silkscreen.


Thanks for pointing that out! I haven't used 0b4_24 for so long I totally forgot! My mistake!  :Smile:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

hey can you do some more demi and leo ones please and i hope you dont mind me using them for my banner?? thanks xx

----------


## squarelady

> hey can you do some more demi and leo ones please and i hope you dont mind me using them for my banner?? thanks xx


Nope that's fine! Because of exams at the moment I won't get a chance to do any until next weekend. I'll do some then though!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

ok cool thanks again

----------


## [email protected]

When are you posting some new screen grabs??????

will you let me know what you have got please

----------


## crumpet

me too!

----------


## crumpet

and can you guys read my scripts?

----------


## squarelady

> When are you posting some new screen grabs??????
> 
> will you let me know what you have got please


I won't be posting any new ones for a week and I won't be posting them all you'll have to request the ones you want.  :Smile:

----------


## crumpet

:Sad:  ok

----------


## crumpet

and xcutiealexx camn you red all my scripts ~ again? i hasve done more for weach of them

----------


## crumpet

i mean can you read all my scripts?

----------


## squarelady

> ok


Sorry, I've got my A Level exams. - Maybe you should put a link to your script in your signature rather than advertising in every topic?  :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

> Sorry, I've got my A Level exams. - Maybe you should put a link to your script in your signature rather than advertising in every topic?


there is a link in her sig but obviously she feels the need to advertise it too   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## squarelady

> there is a link in her sig but obviously she feels the need to advertise it too


Oh right!  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

It's getting to be an habit now. Keep seeing it everywhere. Check out my scripts etc.

 :Mad:

----------


## [email protected]

hiya squarelady,

when you have got chance will you tell me what new grabs you have got thanks 
luv 
[email protected]!E
.x.x.x.x.x.x.

----------


## squarelady

> hiya squarelady,
> 
> when you have got chance will you tell me what new grabs you have got thanks 
> luv 
> [email protected]!E
> .x.x.x.x.x.x.


I should, by next Sunday have grabs of every episoe for the last two weeks but I won't be posting them all because I don't have enough space on my hosting account so I'll only be doing requests. What are you after?

----------


## [email protected]

> I should, by next Sunday have grabs of every episoe for the last two weeks but I won't be posting them all because I don't have enough space on my hosting account so I'll only be doing requests. What are you after?


i dunno lol. thats why i wondered wot u had

----------


## squarelady

From tomorrow onwards I'll be doing requests again (exams will be finished!) so if anyone wants any screengrabs/magazine scans from the last couple of weeks please let me know (request in this thread) and I'll get hosting and posting them!  :Smile: 

[email protected] - I can do anything from any episode since February!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

hey can you do some more leo and demi onse please? thanks xx

----------


## [email protected]

Can i have some of the following please if its not to much trouble:
[list][*]new kat and alfie(new now kats back)[*]new chrissie and jake[*]new shannis (now they are back)

thats all i can think off for now, thank you

----------


## Amber

Can you do some screengrabs of Jakissie from tonights episode for us babe? I will love you forever if you do  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Can you do some screengrabs of Jakissie from tonights episode for us babe? I will love you forever if you do


Yer, course I can! I'll do them tonight and post them for you.

----------


## Amber

> Yer, course I can! I'll do them tonight and post them for you.


Thankies  :Wub: !

----------


## xcutiekatiex

can you do some leo and demi ones from last night pleasE? thankys

----------


## squarelady

> can you do some leo and demi ones from last night pleasE? thankys


Yep!  :Smile:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

thanks alot !

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i have made this one  

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Treacle

> i have made this one 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


They weren't asking for a banner though.

----------


## squarelady

Thatls really lovely! - I've done some grabs so that xcutiekatiex can make her own banner if she wants too.

Amber - Got some Jakissie for you. Signed up to your messageboard today!

*Amber's Request*

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

*xCuteKatie'sx Request*

----------


## Amber

Wow! Thanks! They are fab! Thanks for joining  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


They're cool!  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Wow! Thanks! They are fab! Thanks for joining


That's alright! I've got loads of Chrissie and Jake grabs I could post for you over there. I seemed to be lurking there on my own tonight but I'm sure it'll be a fab board!

----------


## Amber

> That's alright! I've got loads of Chrissie and Jake grabs I could post for you over there. I seemed to be lurking there on my own tonight but I'm sure it'll be a fab board!


That'd be great! I was going to go on it but been watching Live 8 aswell so I forgot about it.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

> *xCuteKatie'sx Request*


thanks these are great   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Torrie

Wow, I love your screengrabs - thanks for posting them! Just wondering if you've got any of Mickey and Demi from Friday's episode?  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

Thanks for all these lexie your a star!
layne
x x x

----------


## Treacle

These are great.

----------


## [email protected]

Can i have some shannis and kat alfie ones plz

----------


## squarelady

> Can i have some shannis and kat alfie ones plz


I don't have any at the moment sorry!

----------


## squarelady

> Wow, I love your screengrabs - thanks for posting them! Just wondering if you've got any of Mickey and Demi from Friday's episode?


No, but I can do you some tomorrow night!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## [email protected]

Have you got some of sharron and dennis, mickey, chrissy, Jake, Kat.
Please

----------


## Flozza

Please could you post some Mitchell and Den's Death Screen Grabs Thanks

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Thanks for all these lexie your a star!
> layne
> x x x


She sure is!!

----------


## squarelady

Right, I haven't got any of the Mitchell's at the moment. - I have Den's death but they aren't uploaded yet. -- I've got Jake, Danny and Chrissie from Thursday and Friday this week if anyone would like them?

----------


## Amber

> Right, I haven't got any of the Mitchell's at the moment. - I have Den's death but they aren't uploaded yet. -- I've got Jake, Danny and Chrissie from Thursday and Friday this week if anyone would like them?


Oooh yes please, if it's not too much trouble  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

No trouble at all!  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

That's all of Tuesday's!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amber

Wow! There are loads - and just from one episode!  :Smile:  They're all fab!

----------


## di marco

thanks for those sl   :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Wow! There are loads - and just from one episode!  They're all fab!


That's alright!  :Big Grin:  Did you want Danny, Jake and Chrissie from Friday too?

----------


## xcutiekatiex

there really good you got any of micky from last friday?

----------


## squarelady

> there really good you got any of micky from last friday?


No, not at the moment. Sorry!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

ok dont matter-

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah the Thursday and Friday ones. I forgot how much Jakissie we have had!
xxx

----------


## Amber

> That's alright!  Did you want Danny, Jake and Chrissie from Friday too?


Ooh please  :Bow:

----------


## Blondie

> That's alright!  Did you want Danny, Jake and Chrissie from Friday too?


Yes please! Would it be ok if I pinch some for banner making purposes?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

Thanks for all those lexie!
Layne
x x x

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks fot those have you got any more i dont care who of

----------


## squarelady

You are welcome to use them for banners btw!  :Big Grin: 

Friday's episode

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

They'll need lightening on PSP because it's so dark! (Sorry about that!)

----------


## squarelady

*cries* Jake and Chrissie...

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## .:Kitz:.

Oh wow, thanks Squarelady. :Smile:  their well good!!

----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady



----------


## squarelady

Hope they're okay!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

wow theyre fabbi!   :Smile:   thanks

----------


## mad_cow911

> Right, I haven't got any of the Mitchell's at the moment. - I have Den's death but they aren't uploaded yet. -- I've got Jake, Danny and Chrissie from Thursday and Friday this week if anyone would like them?


heya lexie, fab screengrabs and i love the banner on your signiture!

zoe
xx

----------


## [email protected]

Hiya 
Could i pleas have some shannis pictures
Thanks
katie

----------


## Amber

Awww! You've started me off again  :Crying: 
Thanks for all of them, they're great (especially the Jake and Chrissie ones)
*Sob* 9 weeks to go..

----------


## Babe14

Great piccys, I especially love the Jakey at the window one..that is soooo sexy.

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## lucchia

Wow thanks! Have you got any of Andy Hunter?

----------


## [email protected]

Please could i please have some screen grabs of:
Demi and leo in the park other daydarren and leos fightsharron and dennisKat and alfie 

PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS  SSSEEEEEE

Luv [email protected]!E

----------


## xcutiekatiex

can i please have demi and leo in the park please

----------


## squarelady

I won't be able to do any for a couple of weeks because I'm going away on holiday tomorrow. Sorry! I might be able to do some when I get bakc but I'm not making any promises!  :Searchme:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> I won't be able to do any for a couple of weeks because I'm going away on holiday tomorrow. Sorry! I might be able to do some when I get bakc but I'm not making any promises!


Well have a nice holiday honey
xxx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*Thanks you sooooo much for the screengrabs!! You can use my banners anytime you like Sqaurelady*  If you wish too of course lol

----------


## [email protected]

square lady can i please have some,

kat alfie mo screen grabs
sharon & Dennis
demi and leo 
PLease
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## squarelady

I'm not taking screengrab requests at the moment. Because I've been on holiday I'm still sorting out DVD's and episodes. I'll let you know when I'm back taking requests again.

----------


## [email protected]

ok how long do you think that will be?

----------


## squarelady

Well I've got to record tomorrows omnibus and then finalise my other discs and I've got to sort of some space on my hosting accounts. - If I'm not too busy I might be able to do some towards the end of the week. It depends what's happening for me offline too though?  :Searchme:

----------


## kirsty_g

ok thanks

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm loving this site, it's very helpful with my banner making, so thanks very much for doing it.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Any new one's when you not busy sqaurelady  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh, yes please, more more more.

----------


## squarelady

I haven't done anymore yet, because it takes alot of time and hosting at the moment I'm only doing specific characters for my messageboards not other requests. Sorry!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Is this your way of getting people onto your site just for the pictures? Because its working!! Im on  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

That's kool, thanks for all the others you've posted on here.

----------


## squarelady

> Is this your way of getting people onto your site just for the pictures? Because its working!! Im on


No, it's my way of saying that I'm only doing requests on my site and NHO and I won't be taking any here because I don't have the free time or the hosting space to do them at the moment. I thought I'd let people know because I've had so many requests.

----------


## squarelady

Thanks to anyone and everyone who's joined my site though!  :Lol:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

whats your site adress?? 
__________________

----------


## squarelady

It's in my signature!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

oh sorry lol thanks

----------


## kirsty_g

thanks

----------


## emma_strange

great pics!

----------


## kirsty_g

great

----------


## kelseybabes

Can I Have All Your Pics Of Demi And Leo Please.

----------


## shannisrules

your leo and demi ones are remind me of him lol i miss him

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------


## kelseybabes

brill photos of demi and leo

----------

